# Saving $$$$$ For Costume Characters - Be An Old Lady Or Martha Stewart



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Years ago ( like in the mid 1990's) I had a lot of characters I wanted to costume as such as Washington, Franklin, Ben Hur, merlin The Magician, French Aristocrats, Little Lord Fauntleroy and so forth.

Being employed at a good paying job I had these costumes made for me by my costumer. They were very costly.

My Washington coat $300 to be made. Today the same cost would cost between $800 and $1200.

Definitely out of my class ( especially since being retired).

Store bought costumes are generally cheaply made and are good for a couple of outings. But keeping them cleaned does not really help the costume. They are not made for a long life.

Real clothing normally stands the test of time and lasts much longer ( especially if it is not being used on a daily basis).

So I have decided to create some "Old lady" characters. Most of the clothing can be gotten from resale stores and accessories such as purses, earrings, broaches, wigs, makeup and shoes can be gotten there as well. Granny pipes and eyeglasses can be gotten from usually a costume store.

I have found this a way to create new costume characters at a much lower price. And have fun as well! I don't have a problem wearing a skirt or dress. It can be a lot of fun at a party! remember Jonathan Winters created a great character "Maudie Frickert".

Here is me as 4 of my characters:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Top Left as Mrs. Bates ( Norman Bates' Mother)

Top Right as a Bag lady

Bottom Right as Auntie Louise

Bottom left as Granny Lou, my favorite of all costume characters. This was developed from my Charley's Aunt costume as seen below.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The dress for Granny Lou and Charley's Aunt was made in the early 2000's and is supported by a 115" hoop skirt. By changing up accessories like wigs, glasses, purses, fans and so forth I developed two characters from one costume.

Needless to say with variation in future accessories I can certainly create some new elderly characters like Carrie Nation and Susan B. Anthony.

And let us not forget Martha Stewart. With the exception of the apron and wig, all clothing and accessories came inexpensively from resale shops.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My next big "Martha" outfit is Glampira. I have all of the clothing and accessories just need to learn how to do the makeup.

Looks like for awhile ( at least) my character creation will tend towards Old ladies and Martha Stewart. 

Here is me in all my glory as Mrs. Bates which I will be using for Halloween this year:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


And here is the good news! I can still wear all of my gentlemen costumes ( with maybe a little alteration) and am on a program to lose a few pounds as well.

I may have to practice my walk a little and practice with my voice ( as well as mannerisms for Martha) but I feel that this will be a fun project.

Cheers!

The Costumer


----------

